# Deutsche Wörter rot unterstrichen im Input-Feld



## marvinlol (17. September 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich einen Text in ein Inputfeld schreibe, werden teilweise Wörter rot (gepunktet) unterstrichen. Im Internet Explorer ist dies nicht so. 

Kennt jemand eine Lösung auf das Problem ?


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Hi,

welcher Text? Welches Input-Feld? Welcher Browser?

mfg Maik


----------



## queicherius (17. September 2009)

Wenn du den Firefox nutzt dann liegt das an dem Addon "Deutsches Wörterbuch" (o.ä.)


----------



## marvinlol (17. September 2009)

Es ist ein belibiger Text. Das ist bei jedem so. Die außnahme ist, dass keine Englischen Wörter unterstrichen werden. Ich hatte mich auch vertahn. Es ist kein Input-Feld sondern eine Textarea. D.h. Mehrzeilig. 

Hatte vergessen meinen Browser zu nennen. Sorry.

Mozilla Firefox 3.5


----------



## ZodiacXP (17. September 2009)

marvinlol hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich einen Text in ein Inputfeld schreibe, werden teilweise Wörter rot (gepunktet) unterstrichen. Im Internet Explorer ist dies nicht so.
> 
> Kennt jemand eine Lösung auf das Problem ?





queicherius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den Firefox nutzt dann liegt das an dem Addon "Deutsches Wörterbuch" (o.ä.)



Nein, dann liegt es an der Rechtschreibung ^ ^  Ok, abgesehen davon das manche Wörter fehlen im Wörterbuch. Um welche handelt es sich zum Beispiel?

Vielleicht hast auch eine falsche Sprache eingestellt: Rechtsklick -> Languages / Sprache


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Also generell auf jeder x-beliebigen Seite im Netz? Auch hier im Forum zum Beispiel?

Siehe queicherius' Beitrag 

mfg Maik


----------



## marvinlol (17. September 2009)

jop auch die Wörter, die ich jetzt gerade eingebe sind alle unterstrichen, außer:
"die".

Es ist auf jeder Seite so.


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

marvinlol hat gesagt.:


> jop auch die Wörter, die ich jetzt gerade eingebe sind alle unterstrichen, außer:
> "die".
> 
> Es ist auf jeder Seite so.


Ich bring dein Thema dann mal im "Windows"-Forum unter, da hier offensichtlich kein HTML-Problem vorliegt.

Hast du für Firefox Erweiterungen (Add-ons) installiert?

mfg Maik


----------



## ZodiacXP (17. September 2009)

marvinlol hat gesagt.:


> jop auch die Wörter, die ich jetzt gerade eingebe sind alle unterstrichen, außer: "die"





ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht hast auch eine falsche Sprache eingestellt: Rechtsklick -> Languages / Sprache



Hast du das schon geprüft?


----------



## vfl_freak (18. September 2009)

marvinlol hat gesagt.:


> jop auch die Wörter, die ich jetzt gerade eingebe sind alle unterstrichen, außer:
> "die".
> Es ist auf jeder Seite so.



Moin,

das klingt für auch so, als wäre die englische Sprache eingestellt ("die" == "sterben" ! !).
Ich habe hier quasi den gleichen Effekt bei Tippfehlern - aber eben im Deutschen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

